# Medieval History



## sknox (Mar 13, 2020)

I am starting a new thread because I'm starting to post essays that are not about the Crusades (though there are still a few more of those on tap). This first one is a bit special.





__





						A medieval pilgrimage to Jerusalem, by Ellis L. Knox
					

Introductory page to the pilgrimage



					europeanmiddleages.info
				




It is a fairly ambitious site (over a hundred pages with tons of pics). I invite people to have a look around and make comments, as always.

But I also am sort of asking for beta readers. If you think parts of the site are underdone (I know there are), if you'd like to know more about this or that, please let me know--here, or by email. If aspects of the site architecture--design, navigation--could be improved, let me know.

This has been something I've tinkered with for over a decade. There's really nothing like it on the Net and I'd like to being this project to a satisfactory conclusion. I'm at that point where the author loses persepctive and could use an editor. Thanks in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't know that I could beta read all of it, but I'm happy to do bits here and there as I do enjoy your medieval stuff.

So far I've only reached The Pilgrim Vow, making notes as I go. For what they're worth I'll attach my thoughts here in case they're of any interest.


----------



## sknox (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh, I wouldn't presume to ask someone to act as editor for the whole thing. I was just asking ... inviting, really ... people to feel free to make comments on the content, the UI, the UX, coding, any of it.

So, thanks for whatever is in that file! I'll download it now and have a look.

After having had a look: ayup, on all points. Too many revisions, too many changes in POV and characters, etc. Also too many style sheets over the years. Thanks so much for this feedback.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 14, 2020)

Might I suggest a ToC or index tab/button containing links to each individual page. I realize that might take a bit, but it will allow someone to read part of it and then jump to where they left off, or read a particular area of interest without wading through the entire site. It would also help with search engines (I believe, don't know) that might see your main page but nothing past that.  If so, then as people research X-Y-Z subjects, they might not get directed to your site since they'd not be known by the engines.

Nice work! It will take me a bit to get through it and understand what I'm reading, but the journey is always the best part 

K2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 14, 2020)

I think the design looks really old fashioned - like the websites of 15 years ago. IMO it might be worth pushing with a CMS like Wordpress and use a theme to make the site look more like ancient.eu.


----------



## sknox (Mar 14, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> I think the design looks really old fashioned - like the websites of 15 years ago. IMO it might be worth pushing with a CMS like Wordpress and use a theme to make the site look more like ancient.eu.


No offense, but ick. I'm perfectly happy to have the site look old fashioned. That was deliberate. I call it "clean" and "uncluttered" <g>.


----------



## sknox (Mar 14, 2020)

-K2- said:


> Might I suggest a ToC or index tab/button containing links to each individual page.


 
That's such an obviously good idea! I can create a master page and then add a link in the top navbar to it. The master page would take work, but I *think* there are ToC scripts around that I might run. I think I still have php installed there.

I'll look into that one.


----------



## sknox (Mar 15, 2020)

OK, OK, hold off a bit. I just did a thorough inventory of the site and I'm embarrassed. There's too much work yet to be done there before I can show it to company.

BTW, just FYI, it's surprisingly difficult to get good sitemap software these days. I was remembering free php or perl scripts, but what I'm finding are programs charging up to $500. Srsly. 

So I decided just to make my own. That's when I discovered that it's not just one branch that was bare of leaves, it was problems up and down the line. I'm working through them and will have a much more presentable site RSN. My apologies to you folks who were good enough to spend time making comments.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 15, 2020)

It's tough sorting out all that goes into a website if you don't do it everyday. Unfortunately, I'm so out of touch now regarding web building software and protocols, I can be of no help. Regardless, there is no need to apologize. You asked for beta readers, the site development is just part of it.

This page: Misfortune is a dead end with no back or home button. On most pages I noticed you had links to help get you around (a little), but it might help if you ensure each page has header/footer links that include a 'home, back, and index buttons.'

This one needs that as well: Virtual Pilgrimage - Background Essays

Patience 

K2


----------



## The Judge (Mar 15, 2020)

If you've been working on it for so long, it's inevitable that things will get all disjointed and decisions about even simple things like fonts will get misremembered or wholly forgotten -- you've been building a house one room at a time without any architect's plans!  

I think it's a great idea though, so good luck with sorting it all out.  Just don't leave it another 10 years before unveiling it!


----------



## sknox (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks, folks. Much appreciated. I intend to keep at it, because it is (comparatively) so close to being finished, and it really is unique on the Net, which is saying something.


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 16, 2020)

Following the previous precedent, Virtual Pilgrimage - Carcassonne should have a link to Virtual Pilgrimage - Nimes

Same with Avignon - Pont St Benezet - Virtual Pilgrimage to Arles - Virtual Pilgrimage

Missing a next page link on Crete - Virtual Pilgrimage

The link on Alexandria - Virtual Pilgrimage leads to a nothing page.

The link on Otranto - Virtual Pilgrimage throws an internal server error.


----------



## sknox (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks. That matches my inventory as well. I finished making notes today. Will start making fixes tomorrow. 

I also saw that the route lurches around a bit in France. I'll have to get that smoothed out. And flesh out characters better.


----------



## sknox (Apr 17, 2020)

And we're back, with vPilgrim 2.0.

A Virtual Pilgrimage to Jerusalem

There was quite a bit of fixing up to do. Many of the images were too small, a relic of when I was worrying about bandwidth. I had changed the main character of the narrative and there were still relics of Count Fulk here and there that needed to get changed to Lord Bernat. Some pages were thin to the point of being skeletal. And I performed one major surgery, deciding to cut out a return trip route through Antioch and Constantinople. Had I tried to complete that one, I'd have been at it another month.

Anyway, the Virtual Pilgrimage is now presentable for company. I invite comments, suggestions, and corrections.


----------



## -K2- (Apr 17, 2020)

Just an index related thought... What if you found an ancient 'looking' map, and on that map had links (in the way of images...a caravan or ship say), that allowed the reader to jump to that page. It might add a bit to the visualization of the pilgrimage.

K2


----------



## sknox (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah, I thought of that. I know how to do it, but that also means I know how much work it will take. It's called <imagemap> and has been in html for years. I wanted to get the site out for view and review, so I could make changes where people spot errors. 

I'll keep this one in mind, though. There are about 45 or so separate locations, so it's not a gargantuan project, just a herculean one. <g>


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 18, 2020)

__





						Lord Bernat - Virtual Pilgrimage
					

About our pilgrim, the Lord of Bearn



					europeanmiddleages.info
				





> The Lord of Béarn is familiar with pilgrimage, not least because this whole region was involved in the Crusades from the very start. Moreover, pilgrims have been passing *ajust* to the west of his home in Orthez,


Typo?


----------



## sknox (Apr 18, 2020)

Yep.
Fixed.
Thanks.
<g>


----------



## sknox (May 2, 2020)

I have improved and expanded on my Black Death article. More images, and a section at the front end on the Great Famine. 




__





						Demographic Crises of the Late Middle Ages
					

Famine and plague in the later Middle Ages.



					europeanmiddleages.info
				



Comments and suggestions welcome, as always.


----------



## .matthew. (May 2, 2020)

That's going to be an interesting read for me, although I have researched it before for a book I was writing (which although on the backburner, will pretty much be scrapped after this fiasco of a pandemic).


----------



## sknox (Jun 4, 2020)

Another in my on-going historical series. This one concerns a murder in a cathedral. Fans of Assassins Creed will know which one I mean.





__





						Pazzi Conspiracy
					

Home page for an essay on the Pazzi Conspiracy in 15th century Florence, by E.L. Skip Knox.



					europeanmiddleages.info


----------



## The Judge (Jun 5, 2020)

I knew the outline of the conspiracy, but not the detail.  That was excellent!


----------



## sknox (Jun 5, 2020)

For still more detail, read _April Blood_ by Lauro Martines. It's a whole book on the subject, including the war, a more careful consideration of the evidence, and some vivid portraits.


----------



## .matthew. (Jun 5, 2020)

Curse you, sknox. I've still got the Famine and Plague one in an open tab to get round to reading


----------



## sknox (Jun 6, 2020)

Here's the whole list, in case you have more empty tabs. <g>






						History by Ellis L. Knox
					

Ellis (Skip) Knox has over a hundred essays on various aspects of European history. These are the best of them.



					europeanmiddleages.info


----------



## sknox (Sep 29, 2020)

A new installment on medieval history. This one is about banks and moneychangers

Banking and Money


----------

